# Any film or game composers on here? A question on writing music for modern equipment.



## Globalti

Hello, newbie member here. My knowledge of music has grown thanks to listening to R3 as a refuge from Brexit and politics on R4. I'm increasingly enjoying Radio 3's evening In Tune show when a wide range of musicians are interviewed and perform in the studio. As it happens the composer Howard Goodall was my classmate at school though I didn't know him but I've always enjoyed his books and TV shows on the history and technology of music.

I've been thinking about modern composers of music for films and computer games. A symphony orchestra makes a huge sound but the kettledrums and the bass drum and I suppose a big pipe organ are the deepest instruments for adding weight to the music. For centuries this was the case until electronic reproduction and big speakers came along. I've noticed that modern film scores often have very deep and sustained bass to create atmosphere - I guess the first time I noticed it was in the music for Last of the Mohicans. This depth of bass note can only be reproduced through electonic recording and very large, powerful loudspeakers. So my question is this: how does writing for film and games take advantage of the available reproduction technology?


----------



## Jacck

I am not sure I understand your question, but I have been listening to a lot of film music in the past, and it is a diverse genre. Some soundtracks use a classical orchestra, others are purely electronic, and still others can use rock music. I am no musician, but I have a feeling that The Last of the Mohicans score uses some classical instruments (drums, bagpipes, classical orchestra etc), that were however processed electronically (since I am no expert, I do not know how exactly).


----------



## BojanBozovic

Video game music generally uses the orchestra, it can be even small orchestra for some indie developer, and full symphonic orchestra for full budget game.
Sometimes even big and costly games use small orchestra where appropriate, for example, if a band of heroes enters an inn in some medieval fantasy game, smaller orchestra suitable to the atmosphere could be used to play the inn piece.
I believe the music must be according to the atmosphere of the game, with electronic instruments where appropriate, just like a movie music.


----------

